# Kijimea™ IBS



## frazzled (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi: I'm a newbie here and happy to find this group.

My question is -- has anyone taken the above OTC "Medical food for Dietary Management." I'm temped to buy it but it's expensive and don't want to throw more $ down the toilet (so to speak).

Thanx for replies.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

See this link.
http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/326858-any-of-you-tried-kijimea-bifido-b-bifidum-mimbb75/?fromsearch=1


----------

